# 2002 A6 3.0 Quattro rough idol problem



## dip1806 (Mar 13, 2012)

Im having a problem with it idoling pretty rough. I know that there is something to do with the rich air/fuel ratio. I had a diagnostic test done at autozone and it said that there is an air leak before the catalytic converter. It seems to be idoling pretty low to the point where it almost wants to stall out but it dosent. I can drive down the road fine but its when I come to a stop and am idoling that it will start revving. When it is idoling i can hear a pulsing air leak near the intake manafold. (I believe that is what this is called) Does anyone know what the problem could be?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Idle. Idling.


----------

